# HIJACKED by Ganondorf - magic vs. technology



## Philster401

Questions 
1) Do you think magic that all could use would slow down even halt technological advancement

2)Magic vs technology who would win? let me expand say modern or maybe ten years into the future technology compared to earth. While the magical society has less people but is very adept with elemental magics.

3) Can magic advanced society  and technology advanced society work together well?
3.5) If yes what are problems each would have with each other?

4) If you found out one day that magic was real and there was a whole society from a different world who sent representatives to earth to give a warning of an impending war from a society who had advanced in technology and magic equally and an alliance between earth and the representatives home world waa the only way to survive.

5) Am I making this to complicated?


----------



## X Equestris

It might halt technological advancement in certain fields.  If you have healing magic that can do the things modern medicine can do, you might never need to develop more mundane medicine to the level that we have.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

1) presupposes that any magic is better than any magic/technology blend. So I wouldn't say it would halt development just completely alter its path. Although I suppose this answer also depends on what you mean by technology.

2) In this scenario I have to ask a few questions are nukes and other banned by treaty weapons usable? If it came to an all out war of this type of scenario I would say tech would win hands down because nukes, fighter planes, drones, and logistics.

3) This is a question that deals more with cultures than actual magic and tech problems. They should work fine, depending on certain mechanics of the magic and the cultures. Humans are adaptable like that. I honestly don't see problems unless the magic required killing each other to access it.

4) I would make the alliance, assuming what they're saying is true. But I am not a world leader so I can't really make that choice.

5) I would say this isn't complex enough. There are a lot of little nuances to go into depending on how the magic works in relation to the technology and what you mean by technology.


----------



## WooHooMan

Doesn't all this depend on how magic works in the specific setting?

Generally, I think people have a natural tendency to use all resources available to them so if there is magic and technology (as two separate things) in a setting, people would use both.


----------



## Antaus

1) Do you think magic that all could use would slow down even halt technological advancement?

You really have to stop and ask yourself that question in regards to your world setting and how people feel about magic. Is magic universally accepted? Are there some who embrace it and some who reject it? You could even end up with magic or technology cults and religions depending on how things turn out. Then you have to stop and ask yourself how magic and technology co-existing would affect the development of both. Take Final Fantasy VI for example which mixed technology and magic to the point they developed Magitech, basically technology fueled by magic.

2) Magic vs technology who would win? Let me expand, say modern or maybe ten years into the future technology compared to Earth. While the magical society has less people but is very adept with elemental magics.

This is a very difficult subject to approach because if the technology is advanced enough, in many ways it could accomplish some of the same feats as magic. Both have different approaches to the manipulation of the world around them, both have pros and cons to consider. I won't go into semantics and this could vary wildly depending on story setting, just some generic examples.

Magic

*Pros:* You can never really disarm a magic user. Not affected by EMPs.
*Cons:* Takes years to master the basics. Excessive use generally wears a person out if they're the power source.

Technology

*Pros:* Doesn't takes years to master, can be used quickly. With a stable power source the user isn't drained.
*Cons:* EMP usually = fried.

3) Can magic advanced societies and technology advanced societies work together well?

Yes they can. If the story is set right you could have them living right next door to each other. Highly advanced technology and magic are not as different as most people think they are. Often times the end result is the same, it's the application that differs. I'll give you some examples that apply to magic and technology both.

They can be controlled by other people with proper knowledge, they can be manipulated to do things they weren't originally meant to. They can backfire and injure/kill someone. They can be used for attack/defense/healing/travel and more. If you stop and think about it, just about anything magic can do, so can technology, and vice versa. 

Someone might say something like magic can open portals to other worlds. In such a case I would site the television show Stargate SG-1. Now I realise it's a fictional television program, but if you think about it, much of what happened in SG-1 was based on science fact, mixed with a little Hollywood hocus pocus of course. However the fact remains that what happened in SG-1 actually is within the realm of theoretical scientific possibility. If sufficiently advanced technology can accomplish anything magic can.

3.5) If yes, what are problems each would have with each other?

Some of the most common problems would be suspicion, fear, and mistrust, coming from each misunderstanding one another. In the past it has been and still is human nature to hate and fear what they don't understand.

4) If you found out one day that magic was real and there was a whole society from a different world who sent representatives to earth to give a warning of an impending war from a society who had advanced in technology and magic equally and an alliance between earth and the representatives home world was the only way to survive.

In cases of survival and facing a mutual threat it's quite common for people, even hated enemies, to put aside their differences and work toward mutual survival.

5) Am I making this to complicated?

No


----------



## Philster401

Thank you so much for commenting everyone. Especially Antaus I love SG and it is almost impossible to find any one who watches SG.


----------



## Antaus

I've watched all the seasons :biggrin:


----------



## Philster401

Amazing I have seen a fair few and own the first season but I have always loved the show and the concepts brought up on the show.


----------



## Saigonnus

Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 1) Do you think magic that all could use would slow down even halt technological advancement



I agree with many above. I think it would certainly stall, slow or even render certain technologies pointless. Communication for example. If one could have a magic mirror hanging on the wall and communicate with someone (or groups of people) anywhere in the world, that kind of limits what technology would be used for. 

I have a premise for a fantasy world that evolved to the point of "modern" times. In this story concept, some of the modern ideas are there; like global communication, transportation and industry, but if you are creative enough, you can have anything that we recognize as "technological" be magical instead.  



Philster401 said:


> 2)Magic vs technology who would win? let me expand say modern or maybe ten years into the future technology compared to earth. While the magical society has less people but is very adept with elemental magics.



I think it would depend on the technologies available to the technological society vs. the abilities of the magic-using society. If the techies have nukes (like the above example) and the magicians don't have the capability of combining their magic to make a defensive shield large enough to protect their city from the blast, or somehow eliminate it before it detonates, then I would say the techies would win if it came down to a scrap. 

It is also subjective to how combat works in this world of yours and what constitutes victory. During the American Revolution for example, the British at one point controlled nearly all of the cities in the U.S. and yet, due to guerilla warfare and economic stresses caused by sheer distance, they ultimately won the war anyway. If said magical society doesn't really have a centralized society, in essence their own cities, they would eliminate (or at least greatly lower) the possibility of them using those sorts of technologies against them. 

Another thing to consider in the realm of weaponry is whether or not magic is incorporated in any way with the way weapons function. If you have a rifle that shoots miniature fireballs or micro meteors instead of bullets, then magicians would have the upper hand in most engagements since they could simply render the weapons useless with a wave of their hand.   



Philster401 said:


> 3) Can magic advanced society  and technology advanced society work together well?
> 3.5) If yes what are problems each would have with each other?



I think the biggest issue I can presently think of of meshing a tech society with a magical one is the arguments over the best way to get things done or dealing with the extremists that would undoubtedly pop up on either side; believing thier side is inherently better; as with religious extremists here on Earth. Also, you would likely also have stiffer competition in the area of trade, transportation, commerce and industry.  

Company A offers a magical charm that protects the wearer from small arms fire... While Company B Offers full body armor, much like we know now and use for military soldiers. In this instance, whether one is better is irrelevant, the buyer will buy what they can afford. I think it would actually open up the markets a bit more than we generally see in the modern world.  



Philster401 said:


> 4) If you found out one day that magic was real and there was a whole society from a different world who sent representatives to earth to give a warning of an impending war from a society who had advanced in technology and magic equally and an alliance between earth and the representatives home world waa the only way to survive.



I think this question would be dependant on the proof offered by said alien government. Coming to Earth and just telling us probably wouldn't have much of a reaction without some sort of physical, digital or existential proof being given. With it, perhaps the governments of the world would still be doubtful and others would try to take advantage of the situation in some way; try to capitalize on the coming conflict. I would see the people of the Earth trying to "get" magical abilities from the magical race, maybe analyze them technologically and create a bastardized psuedo-technology. 



Philster401 said:


> 5) Am I making this to complicated?



Nope, the issue; when you get down to it, is fairly complex. I think you need to have the three cultures involved fleshed out including strengths and weaknesses compared the other two. That will give you the manner in which this third culture is dealt with at the end.


----------



## Hainted

It all depends on the magic. How difficult is it? Can it be mass produced? Using Saigonnus' magic mirror idea for example. To have this you would need factories that produced magic mirrors. Ok, so does each employee make a mirror by themselves?(and if it's that cheap and easy why doesn't everyone make their own mirror?) Is it a multistep process? Are their downsides to magic mirror production?(Am I going to get Glimmerlung from breathing the fumes for example.) Can the enchantment process be refined or altered so you have different mirror manufacturers? What powers the mirrors?

But a magic society would alter the advancement of technology. In my world they have Golems, so the concept of mass production assembly lines came about centuries before it did in our world.


----------



## The Goblin

(...the goblin shall answer for you these questions two...)


Philster401 said:


> 2)Magic vs technology who would win?


(...he who holds the most powerful trinket would win, though the goblin suspects magic has the advantage; but then, a goblin knows that the internet is crawling with livewriting demons...)



Philster401 said:


> 3) Can magic advanced society and technology advanced society work together well?


(...a highly technological device needs a power source, such as the element which flows through the fingertips of a lightning mage...)






			
				The Goblin said:
			
		

> answer for you these questions two


*(O'er the other side he flew!)
________V

















*


----------



## Devor

The Goblin said:


> (...he who holds the most powerful trinket would win, though the goblin suspects magic has the advantage; but then, a goblin knows that the internet is crawling with livewriting demons...)



I wasn't going to engage this, but . . . . just _what_ are you talking about?


----------



## wordwalker

For magic vs tech, here's one way it's often compared:

Technology is usually faster, once it's been built, so it's better at concentrating military power on one spot in a hurry and winning there. Bullets cut wizards apart before they can raise their staffs, cars and planes zip troops around where griffons are still trying to load them up, radios (and internets!!!!) link towns and leaders much more thoroughly than a handful of palantir.

Plus, the whole point of tech is that you can mass-produce it and give it to everyone who can understand it-- cost and materials permitting, anyway. Magic's often limited by "gifts," extensive training, or rare components, so there's much less magic at work away from the major wizards themselves.

Magic tends to ignore the limits of tech: no problems with EMPs, no need for big factories to build your spells or keep an infrastructure in place. Plus, it's often better at _generating_ sabotage or "bypass" effects by working with more fundamental forces: a technological bug or set of planted charges can't be as sneaky as a shapeshifter or a Rock To Mud spell, and tech can't usually protect itself from those-- it can just shoot back.

The real question is, what kind of magic (and what level of tech) are you comparing? It's easy to say one side has modern tanks (or WWII tanks) and the other has dragons, but are these "dragons" tougher or weaker than those tanks? weaker but faster? Do the mages have more or fewer dragons-- and are they as easy to replace compared to the industries that just keep cranking out more tanks (until enough factories get blown up)? Which ways is one stronger than another, at which times, and which can do it more often (usually tech) or with more resistance to war's disruption (magic?).

Maybe the final key is that because the two are so different from each other, whichever one doesn't see the other coming loses.


----------



## The Goblin

(...the goblin knows what he is talking about even if others do not...)



*(Even the moblins don't understand me. Do you, ladies?)
________V
















**<(Dude... we're all dudes.)
**___||**_________/\**
__|**_**| **_ **(**Thanks, Pat. Now he won't give us candy and flowers on Valentine's Day.)**
**_**|**__|**
**(Dammit. Kick him in the balls, Chris!)*


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

^ I...I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## The Goblin

(...he of three names is perplexed, but he of one name is not...)




*(It's a secret to everybody.)
________V
















*


----------



## Philster401

Actually I think I understand what Goblin is saying.
Is that which ever one I see as stronger is the one that will be stronger and that in his opinion magic is stronger.

Clarification 
The technology is ten years in the future. 
The Magic society is split into eleven kingdoms wind, water, earth, fire, lightning, ice, dark, light, nature, chaos, and the last one isn't really a magic but they create the best weapons and  armor, have the biggest library in the society, are basically protectors of the society, and have found ways to enhance magic and create protection from it. 

Definitions 
Technology needs materials and energy in order to function. Ex. Train needs coal, electricity, or nuclear power to run.
Magic Needs to be taught, requires focus-training , but does not require an outside force of energy, and depends on users adeptness to magic on how they can use it.
Early on magicians require a few years of practice and start their training by focusing it on a weapon. Ex. flaming sword. Then they might be able to use it by focusing on making a flame in their hand than being able to throw it. Then after that if they are luck can focus on any place and effect it like starting a fire in a tree a few meters away and depending on the users skill how far away you can focus and have it light a flame.  

And thank you everyone!


----------



## The Goblin

(...the goblin did not say that at all, the goblin was simply saying that in a world of magic and of technology, one cannot exist without the other, for is technology not a form of lightning magic...)


*
(Uh, no, it isn't.) **(WTF) **(I thought The Philster totally nailed it.)**
__V**_____________V**_____V**
















*


----------



## WooHooMan

Brian Scott Allen said:


> ^ I...I don't know what's going on anymore.



My theory is that The Goblin is some kind of sentient webcomic - hence the Zelda guys.  What he says is what we in the webcomic biz call "alt text".  I don't get the ellipses or the speaking in third person but, y'know, I've only dealt with sentient comics on like two other occasions so I'm no expert.

Anyways, the definition of technology is "the collection of techniques, methods or processes used in the production of goods or services or in the accomplishment of objectives"
By this definition, magic in fiction usually _is_ technology.  Even if you simplify technology to mean objects, you could argue things like wands or amulets are technology.

I'm actually very curious as to where the whole magic-tech schism stereotype comes from.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Philster401

I would have to say I don't think technology is lightning magic at least not in my definition but lightning magic could be used to fuel technology though.


----------



## Noldona

Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 1) Do you think magic that all could use would slow down even halt technological advancement



It really depends on your magic system and your setting. If magic is all powerful and without limits, then its possible. However, if magic is bound by rules, then I would say probably not. Also, in your setting, there may be individuals who may not have access to magic for one reason or another. In those cases, the individuals would advance technology to keep pace with the advances in magic. In the Sword of Truth series, Zedd points out that in warfare, magic is ultimately pointless if both sides have it. One side will attack with something, and the other side will figure out how to defend it making that attack worthless.  It may work for a while, but won't work forever. The same can be seen in the real world with technology. Look at the advancement of weapons and armor in the middle ages. As armor technology got better, weapon technology got better to get around the armor, thus causing armor technology to evolve again. Ultimately, I would say magic would advance technology quicker then without it.



Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 2)Magic vs technology who would win? let me expand say modern or maybe ten years into the future technology compared to earth. While the magical society has less people but is very adept with elemental magics.



"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." - Arthur C. Clarke
"Any sufficiently analyzed magic is indistinguishable from science!" - Unknown

Advanced technology can do things that might seem like magic to those who don't understand how it works. In sci-fi, you see concepts of things like FTL, futuristic weapons, or even tricorders. When those concepts were first invented, the writers probably had no idea how they would actually work and didn't need to when writing the story. However, as technology advanced, we have figured out theoretical ways or not actual working prototypes of how some of the stuff works. The biggest issue with technology is that it is limited by the laws of the universe. If your magic is also limited by these laws, then it's a question of which one is more advanced. If magic isn't limited by these laws, then magic is clearly the winner.



Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 3) Can magic advanced society  and technology advanced society work together well?
> 3.5) If yes what are problems each would have with each other?



If the leaders involved are smart enough and/or the situation is needed, they can work great. There would probably be a lot of interchange between the 2 societies about how their stuff works assuming magic and technology would work in both societies. If so, then the outcome would probably be even more advanced societies with both magic and technology working together.

If the leaders involved are dumb, its very possible we may end up destroying each other.



Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 4) If you found out one day that magic was real and there was a whole society from a different world who sent representatives to earth to give a warning of an impending war from a society who had advanced in technology and magic equally and an alliance between earth and the representatives home world waa the only way to survive.



See answer 3.



Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 5) Am I making this to complicated?



It is an interesting problem that can have many points of view. As such, delving into the possibilities can make for an interesting story. In Brandon Sanderson's Mistborn series, you can see examples of different magic systems competing against each other, and in Alloy of Law specifically magic being used in conjunction with technology. Brandon Sanderson's magic system in the Mistborn series is, to use his term, a Hard Magic system. It has specific rules and limitations, and to that extent is basically a different form of technology.

Overall, the real question is, what will the people who control the magic and technology do with it?


----------



## Ganondorf

*

Filthy cretins! Wretched servants, soon to be mine!*

How you laugh and whine about your ideals! You are an infantile generation, yet to witness the strength of true power in your midst! *Come and witness it now! *
*
FOR TRUE POWER ARISES BEFORE YOU!*

This thread and the wills of all who are in it have now been . . .
*
Hijacked by GANONDORF!*
_
I will have you as my own! _*Join the DEMON KING! JOIN ME OR DIE!*

And know that I only wish to watch the world burn. Do not betray my expectations. The history of light and shadow shall be written in blood.

And you will help me to write it.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Alright who let G-dorf out of his cage?


----------



## Ganondorf

Brian Scott Allen said:


> Alright who let G-dorf out of his cage?



You believe that a mere cage could contain true power?  The strength of every sage combined through history has not yet been enough TO CONTAIN ME!

_*It is your soul that is in a cage!*_

A cage of light, a cage of hope, one made of these restraints called friendship, loyalty and decency!  These notions will crash before you as my strength gathers and your kingdom dies!  And you will find the freedom, the impunity, that comes only from being a servant of the darkness.

Or you will find the freedom of death with the rest of your generation.

_*You will serve the Demon King.*_

*Or you will serve the worms when you greet them beneath the ground!*


----------



## Garren Jacobsen

Anyways back on topic.

I recognize those elements but when it comes to fighting we also have to think about logistics. In fact, for by book Blood Iron (working title) I did just that. I had magic and non-magic forces fight. They just fought each other to a stand still and eventually created separate nation states. The setting is on Earth btw. And to get to the stalemate the non-magic crowd created the "Chimera Virus" which combined zombie, werewolf, and vampire DNA and created a magical malady that affects body and soul. And I think that's how it would play out on Earth. Eventually the non-magic people would create problems by virtue of using WMDs against any significant enclave of the magical crowd. But at the same time a continuing war would result in Mutually Assured Destruction unless they both just went their separate ways or a new threat rose up they needed to unite against.


----------



## Ganondorf

_*You CANNOT IGNORE ME!*_



Brian Scott Allen said:


> Anyways back on topic.



*THE TOPIC IS YOUR DEATH!*


----------



## The Goblin

(...the goblin does not recognize the impostor; there is king gannon, and then there is gannondorf...)



*(As in 'Gannondorf on Golf!')
________V












*




* <(*SNERK*)*
*___||_________/\
__|_| _ (He made King Gannon snort-laugh. Now what?)
_|__|
(Just stand at attention, Chris. Ignore the snot on your shoulder and stand there looking mean.**)
(**And loyal.)*


----------



## WooHooMan

There's got to be some kind of rule against this.


----------



## The Goblin

(...the goblin finds himself in agreement with the enthusiastic livewriter...)



*(Am I the only one here who gives a $#!% about the rules?)
________V
















*


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

Greetings, good people!

This peaceful community has been invaded by the dark forces of the Great King of Evil, Ganondorf. The dangerous monster will try to lure you into the shadows of eternal damnation, don't listen to him! You all are in grave danger. I have followed him here in order to prevent a great disaster.

There is no need to join Ganondorf. All his threats are worthless and empty. You shall seek the path to light and justice instead, and continue to be the great community that you have always been.

I had a dream... in my dream, terrible clouds were billowing over the world of Mythic Scribes... But suddenly, a ray of light came from the stars, parted the clouds and lit up the ground... The light became a great, black dragon which would drive the shadows away... I know this is a prophecy of some kind, you can defend yourselves from the Great King of Evil if you stay true to yourselves.

Oh, I am sorry! I got carried away with my story and didn't even introduce myself.

I am Zelda, Princess of Hyrule...


----------



## Conan

Zelda of Hyrule said:


> This peaceful community has been invaded by the dark forces of the Great King of Evil, Ganondorf.



Crom!



.....


----------



## Ganondorf

Zelda of Hyrule said:


> Greetings, good people!



*AHH!  At last you have come, Princess.
*

You may guide these wretches to through their deaths!



Zelda of Hyrule said:


> I have followed him here in order to prevent a great disaster.



For it is by coming here that you give cause for true power to arise!  For I now take from you what I have sought, the item I need to free the final piece of my soul.

*The Triforce of Wisdom is MINE!*


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

> *AHH!  At last you have come, Princess.
> *
> 
> You may guide these wretches to through their deaths!



I shall thwart your schemes of darkness once again, Ganondorf! I could never allow you to cause harm to the innocent people of Mythic Scribes. I really, really wanted another pet dragon, but I chose the Internet access in the castle so I could follow you all the way to this community.

Get ready for some of my powerful Magic!



> For it is by coming here that you give cause for true power to arise!  For I now take from you what I have sought, the item I need to free the final piece of my soul.
> 
> *The Triforce of Wisdom is MINE!*



You just took a fake Triforce of Wisdom, Ganondorf. Do you think I would be stupid enough to let you take the real one? You'll have to do better than that if you want to defeat me in battle.


----------



## ascanius

WTF?  I think I missed something.


----------



## Sheilawisz

_What the Hell is happening here?!_


----------



## Devor

Ganondorf said:


> *THE TOPIC IS YOUR DEATH!*



That's got to be infraction worthy.


----------



## ascanius

Lol did someone get hacked?  That was..... I don't get it.  Anyway back to the topic?
Side note, I am very out of touch with pop culture, I didnt know Ganondorf was from zelda


----------



## Devor

ascanius said:


> Lol did someone get hacked?



. . . . you could say that.  :frown2:

:skull: :skull: :skull:


----------



## STEERPlKE

devor said:


> . . . . You could say that.  :frown2:
> 
> :skull: :skull: :skull:



have no fear! 
The feline overlord is hear!


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Aww… it's _little _Steerpike! I'll call you Steerpike Jr. 'cause you got a cute wittle avatar.


----------



## STEERPlKE

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Aww… it's _little _Steerpike! I'll call you Steerpike Jr. 'cause you got a cute wittle avatar.



To my mind it's wrong to belittle those of lesser stature. Wouldn't it be more rewarding to include characters of varying height and width?


----------



## STEERPlKE

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Aww… it's _little _Steerpike! I'll call you Steerpike Jr. 'cause you got a cute wittle avatar.



Also, it's called an _*awww...*_atar.


----------



## ascanius

haha..  ok, i'm slow, 1st of april and all that.  in my defense defferent continent, goodnight.


----------



## Midna

Ganondorf said:


> *AHH!  At last you have come, Princess.
> *
> 
> You may guide these wretches to through their deaths!
> 
> 
> 
> For it is by coming here that you give cause for true power to arise!  For I now take from you what I have sought, the item I need to free the final piece of my soul.
> 
> *The Triforce of Wisdom is MINE!*




So, you're...Ganondorf. I've been _dying _to meet you!


----------



## Ganondorf

_*Yes!*_

*Feed me your life energies!*  For even as as great as you see my strength now, my true power still rises!  I will become the most fearsome creature in my world!

_*When this thread reaches 75 posts, my true power will awaken!*_

And for those of you who believe you may wish to assist the dearest princess, let me show you a window into your fate.

And for those of you felines who refuse reason?

_*Death.
*_


----------



## Sheilawisz

Everyone, I am trying to Infraction Ganondorf over and over again, but it's not working no matter how hard I try! It seems that this Great King of Evil is indeed protected by Magic of some kind.

What a terrible danger we have found ourselves in today...

It's a good thing that this brave Princess has followed Ganondorf, I am sure that she will find a way to thwart his dark intentions towards Mythic Scribes.

Zelda, please save us from eternal darkness!


----------



## Ganondorf

_*I cannot be defeated!*_


----------



## STEERPlKE

Ganondorf said:


> _*I cannot be defeated!*_



Then, to my mind, it appears we may have something in common after all, reluctant as I am to accept it.


----------



## Midna

Zelda of Hyrule said:


> I shall thwart your schemes of darkness once again, Ganondorf! I could never allow you to cause harm to the innocent people of Mythic Scribes. I really, really wanted another pet dragon, but I chose the Internet access in the castle so I could follow you all the way to this community.
> 
> Get ready for some of my powerful Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> You just took a fake Triforce of Wisdom, Ganondorf. Do you think I would be stupid enough to let you take the real one? You'll have to do better than that if you want to defeat me in battle.



No matter what, a fake is a fake, and no matter how much you try to dress it up, the real thing always wins!


----------



## Devor

Ganondorf said:


> _*When this thread reaches 75 posts, my true power will awaken!*_
> 
> And for those of you who believe you may wish to assist the dearest princess, let me show you a window into your fate.









:mad2:


FOR THE DEMON KING!


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

_I now invoke the high powers of Din, Nayru and Farore, to assist me in this dangerous quest... for the Magic of Hyrule is necessary to defend the innocents from the Great King of Evil!_







Din's Fire!


----------



## Midna

Zelda of Hyrule said:


> _I now invoke the high powers of Din, Nayru and Farore, to assist me in this dangerous quest... for the Magic of Hyrule is necessary to defend the innocents from the Great King of Evil!_



Please... Please tell me... How do we break... The curse on this one?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Oh, that's so easy. I'll just lock the thread.


*CLANK_-dinga-dinga…*_


Aw, nuts. I dropped my keys down a sewer grating. Now I can't lock the thread. Or unlock my car door. Or drive home.

This totally sucks.


----------



## Midna

Ugh... It's creepy... I can't stand pimply things like this... This one's all yours!


----------



## Philster401

But really no one answered this thread until ganondorf showed up and took over my  thread, so please continue. Your war but at least comment on my questions.


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

_1) Do you think magic that all could use would slow down even halt technological advancement?_ No, because some Technology is necessary too.

_2)Magic vs technology who would win?_ Magic prevails, by attacking and destroying the pillars of a technological world.

_3) Can magic advanced society and technology advanced society work together well?_ That's the best team!

_3.5) If yes what are problems each would have with each other?_ They would compete healthily.

_4) If you found out one day that magic was real and there was a whole society from a different world who sent representatives to earth to give a warning of an impending war from a society who had advanced in technology and magic equally and an alliance between earth and the representatives home world waa the only way to survive._ I am not from Earth so I don't know how to answer this one, but that would be a world-changing event.

_5) Am I making this to complicated?_ I think so.


----------



## Svrtnsse

Philster401 said:


> Questions
> 1) Do you think magic that all could use would slow down even halt technological advancement


I think it would slow it down, but not halt it. People are curious and inventive, but also lazy. They'll keep tinkering with things and coming up with new ways of making things easier or more efficient, whether through magical means, purely techical means, or through a mix of the two.




Philster401 said:


> 2)Magic vs technology who would win? let me expand say modern or maybe ten years into the future technology compared to earth. While the magical society has less people but is very adept with elemental magics.


It all depends on the nature of the conflict and the length either side is prepared to go to in order to win. It also depends on the nature of the magic. How powerful is it and what can be achieved with it. It's a very open question.



Philster401 said:


> 3) Can magic advanced society  and technology advanced society work together well?
> 3.5) If yes what are problems each would have with each other?



Yes. I think so, but again, it depends on the nature of magic and how it relates to technology. If the magic affects technology in the same way it does in for example the Dresden Files, then the two societies might have issues coexisting normally.


Also...
I'm badly drawn Link! 
Ganondorf! You're in for it now!


----------



## Midna

Svrtnsse said:


> Also...
> I'm badly drawn Link!
> Ganondorf! You're in for it now!



Well, well... You're the chosen hero and all that, huh? So THAT'S why you turned into that beast!


----------



## Devor

For the Demon King I will answer your questions, for my answer will help to fuel his true power.

1) Magic would only accelerate technological advancement.  If nothing else, it is another tool for learning, experimentation and study.

2) The one with the bigger tools would win.  Can the elemental magics create golems to match a tank or launch a fireball from thousands of feet in the air?  If the magic can escalate to match the tools of warfare, then it would win.

3) If the two have overlapping functions, you would have to resolve them somehow.

4) If I found such a thing out, I would be very confused.

5) No.  Complexity is the mark of an organized mind.  Or insanity.  Or in my case both.

HAIL THE DEMON KING!


----------



## Ganondorf

_*Princess . . . *hackle* . . . . I am unimpressed.*_

It will take more than your mere pittance of power to defeat me.  But watch as I grow ever stronger! *DEATH WILL SURROUND YOU SOON!*  Feed me ever more of your life forces!  And watch as my legion of minions begins to emerge!

_*COME FILTHY SCRIBES!  Come and join your dark fates.*_

For in another fifteen posts, your cowering will end with your lives.


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

I shall never surrender, Ganondorf!








Good Scribes, I cannot win this battle all by myself. You must stand together, fight against the Great King of Evil and expel him from your lands. Otherwise he will soon begin to hijack more threads, and he would rule this whole community in no time.

Meanwhile, I'll teleport out of here to think of a different strategy...


----------



## Philster401

How about you start your own thread to increase your power?


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

It looks like I'll have to use my Secret Weapon!







Just sent my most mysterious spell against you, Ganondorf...


----------



## Snowpoint

This is amazing... and dangerous. Maybe I could call in the bravest of knights, the Meownster Hunters to fight Ganondorf.

Click here to summon the Meownster Hunters.


----------



## Ganondorf

_*You underestimate the Triforce of Power, princess.*_

*I cannot be defeated!  You are fools to even try.  Soon my -

*hackle*

Soon my legion shall arrive in this world, and soon my - 

*hack-awp*

Soon my True Power shall be revealed!  I shall become the most fearsome creature of my world!  And this petty kingdom shalll - 

*Back-bawp*

Shall - 







*ba-bawk!**


----------



## Tom

Sheilawisz said:


> _What the Hell is happening here?!_



Sheila, you are totally Zelda. I can tell.


----------



## The Goblin

(...it is time for the goblin to summon his spartan warriors...)


*(The 300 Moblins! Follow me!)
V






**(GRWWWAAAAAAAA!!!)
V V **V **V **V **V **V **V **V**





**





**




*​


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Eat my ban-hammer, you wanker!


----------



## Ganondorf

Legendary Sidekick said:


> Eat my ban-hammer, you wanker!



**Ba-BAWK!**


----------



## Midna

Well…I guess this is farewell, huh? Light and shadow can't mix, as we all know. But… Never forget that there's another world bound to this one.


----------



## Zelda of Hyrule

I knew that Ganondorf would not be a match for my devastating _Cucco Curse._

It looks like my work here is done. The Great King of Evil shall not be a threat to the world of Mythic Scribes anymore. My friend Link is trapped in a scary Temple somewhere, now it's time for me to go and assist him through his own battle against darkness and despair.

I can leave in peace, knowing that I did my best to protect you all.







You shall see me again... perhaps... Someday.

Zelda


----------



## BronzeOracle

Hmmm, Zelda using purple text....who were these masked characters??  We shall never know


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

BronzeOracle said:


> Hmmm, Zelda using purple text....who were these masked characters??  We shall never know


Crom!



.....


----------



## Michael K. Eidson

And to think it almost got to 75....


----------

